# Bio-Spira discontinued



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Bio-Spira is being discontinued (I belive). I hear they are going to re launch a licenced version of Bio-Spira
under the Tetra brand name. It will be called "Tetra Aqua- Safe Start". It has already been released in
Europe and will be in pet stores here in the US in a couple of months.
Dr. Tim Hovanec (inventor of Bio-Spira) who was the chief science officer at Marineland Aquarium Products
for 17 years, has formed his own aquarium products manufacturing company called Dr.Tim's Aquatics.
http://www.drtimsaquatics.com/index.html
He has his own line of nitrifying bacteria liquid called "One And Only". Also available is a tapwater detoxifier
and a stress relief formula. I read that Dr. Hovanec has several patents on nitrifying bacteria and I bet that 
is the cause of all this.
Or maybe you guys know about this already but it's new news to me.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I suspect he is doing what is right for himself to cash in on his work. I think the chemist who discovered / invented Nylon for Dupont didn't become rich from his efforts as an employee either. Anyhow I found your information to be very informative.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

This is true only in the sense that bio spira as we know it currently is being discontinued.... Just got the confirmation myself from Robert Huber, Senior Consumer Relations Specialist



> Hello,
> As you know it...yes. We have concentrated the formula further and used
> a new type of bottle to make the product shelf stable. It will soon be
> available off of stores shelves. FW version will be branded Tetra and
> ...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm interested in knowing how they're getting around the refrigeration thing...


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I hope the new version if Bio Spria actually works...I trusted that product if it was stored properly..

Other bacteria starters such as Kordon's Zymbac, Hagen's Cycle, etc, those have a reputation of being less reliable..


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Tetra Safe Start was introduced in 2006 in the UK when Marineland's Bio Spira was its own company and different from Tetra products. Here is a press release in 2006 about Tetra Safe Start:

Final: TetraAqua SafeStart
Consumer Release: 31st May 2006

TetraAqua SafeStart - The Safe Start to Fish Keeping

TetraAqua SafeStart offers fishkeepers a trouble-free way to enjoy a new aquarium and gets your fish off to a healthy start. Available from July 2006, it is a patented blend of live nitrifying bacteria that allows the safe and instant introduction of fish. The vision of a healthy aquarium is often what attracts new fishkeepers into the hobby but for many the first experience of setting up a tank can take time and be frustrating. TetraAqua SafeStart enables the immediate activation of the biological filter, preventing dangerous increases in ammonia and nitrite, and making it instantly enjoyable for new fishkeepers to set up an aquarium.

Chris Nickson, Marketing Manager for Tetra UK comments: "Traditionally fishkeepers have had to spend weeks slowly adding fish, and often they experience high ammonia and nitrite levels that are harmful to the health of the fish and can cause further disappointment. This is the revolutionary result of 20 years of research* that discovered this patented blend of live nitrifying bacteria that allows the safe and instant introduction of fish. No other product contains this blend and can be used with such confidence."

TetraAqua SafeStart is also beneficial to aquariums if used after filter maintenance, water changes and other activities that may lead to bacterial loss, offering the perfect start for long-term success.

Two sizes will be available at launch: 50ml with an RSP of £4.99 and 100ml with an RSP of £8.79. TetraAqua SafeStart has a 12 months shelf life without refrigeration.

Ends

Notes to Editors
Tetra, a Spectrum Brands company, is the global leader in fish food, treatments and equipment, with offices around the world. As a market leader in the aquatic industry for over 50 years, Tetra is renowned for its leading edge technology, with the largest research and development centre of its kind.

TetraAqua SafeStart 
* The long-held belief that bacteria of the genus Nitrosomonas and Nitrobacter are the only nitrifying bacteria in aquariums is wrong. Tetra's leading Research and Development department has established that these kinds of bacteria are only significant in water treatment plants. In aquariums, only bacteria of the Nitrospira genus reduce nitrite, whilst ammonia is removed by those bacteria belonging to both Nitrosospira and Nitrosomonas. This ground-breaking change in Tetra's understanding of biological filtration has led to the development of TetraAqua SafeStart.

For further information contact:
Mary Longhurst
Progression Communications
Tel: 020 8996 9550
Fax: 020 8996 9596
Email: [email protected]

************* Link to another forum removed as per forum rules ****************


----------

